# Transferring Questions



## sarmjh12 (Jul 14, 2021)

I’m going back to school in about a month and I asked my TL about transferring to the store in my college town today. He said to call them and see if they would take me and talk to our HR lead. Should I call first or talk to my HR lead at my current store first? and when I call what should I say?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 14, 2021)

sarmjh12 said:


> I’m going back to school in about a month and I asked my TL about transferring to the store in my college town today. He said to call them and see if they would take me and talk to our HR lead. Should I call first or talk to my HR lead at my current store first? and when I call what should I say?


Talk to your HR lead first and then call that store and ask to speak to their ETL HR


----------

